# No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency on HBO



## altered states (Mar 30, 2009)

Anybody else catch this last night? I hated the books the series is based on so my expectations weren't high, but it was very well done - best series HBO has put out in years. The tone was dreamy and whimsical at first (sometimes verging on cloying), but they worked in darker, more serious themes as the show went on and the mix seemed very real and organic. It was slow-paced, mellow by TV and even indie movie standards, and yet once I got into the rhythm of it I found it very funny and engaging. (Somehow the original writer's Bwana faux-primitive bullshit prose worked out once the right people got their hands on it.)

Jill Scott is terrific and gorgeous as ever as the eponymous detective, and I think Dimensioneers of both genders will be interested in how they incorporate her size into various themes and plotlines. It's almost revolutionary how her character is depicted as confident, desirable, and sexual, and yet Africa isn't shown as some sort of size acceptance Shangri La either - the society depicted is almost as schizo as ours on the subject of fat and yet it's all on somewhat different terms.

Idris Elba, Stringer from the Wire, is in it as well and plays a totally different yet equally compelling bad guy.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw the previews for this HBO series only last week. Alas, there's no HBO in the house where I reside. That being said I adore Jill Scott. Too cute. She's a sweet actress from Philly and a terrific vocalist. Her record label is Hidden Beach if you ever want to check out her music; unless of course you already own some. Her 1st CD is my fave. if you really listen to her lyrics on it, some of the storyline in it either takes place before, after or during some meal:eat1: or the way she describes skintones, like 'honey' or 'molasses'. So sweet. Luv her. 

Guess I'll have to wait until her show's 1st season is eventually released on DVD. Or try to sponge off of some1's HBO. LOL!

Cheers.
:bow:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to see that so badly I was considering buying HBO membership. How much does HBO add to your cable bill a month, usually?


----------



## swordchick (Mar 30, 2009)

Girl, it would be worth getting HBO. Through my cable company, it is about $75 extra. But that is if you have digital cable versus standard cable. I loved No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency. I agree with tres huevos. I am looking forward to the next episode.



Tooz said:


> I want to see that so badly I was considering buying HBO membership. How much does HBO add to your cable bill a month, usually?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never read the books but they're popular at the library where I work. I don't have HBO but I expect I'll check out the DVDs when they come out.

I'll give a book a try when there's an open spot in my reading schedule.


Dennis


----------



## Tooz (Mar 30, 2009)

swordchick said:


> Girl, it would be worth getting HBO. Through my cable company, it is about $75 extra. But that is if you have digital cable versus standard cable. I loved No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency. I agree with tres huevos. I am looking forward to the next episode.



Good heavens. 75 bucks? Damn! I hope it comes out on DVD. I was hoping for 5-20 bucks a month! Oh well. I'm still excited about it.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 30, 2009)

it will definitely come out on DVD, you'll just have to wait a bit but that's a lot cheaper than HBO. 





Tooz said:


> Good heavens. 75 bucks? Damn! I hope it comes out on DVD. I was hoping for 5-20 bucks a month! Oh well. I'm still excited about it.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanted to see it but completely forgot it was on. I'll look for the repeats for sure.


----------



## altered states (Mar 31, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> I saw the previews for this HBO series only last week. Alas, there's no HBO in the house where I reside. That being said I adore Jill Scott. Too cute. She's a sweet actress from Philly and a terrific vocalist. Her record label is Hidden Beach if you ever want to check out her music; unless of course you already own some. Her 1st CD is my fave. if you really listen to her lyrics on it, some of the storyline in it either takes place before, after or during some meal:eat1: or the way she describes skintones, like 'honey' or 'molasses'. So sweet. Luv her.
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait until her show's 1st season is eventually released on DVD. Or try to sponge off of some1's HBO. LOL!
> 
> ...



She's been on my radar for a while. Beyond whatever FA-centric interest I have, she's the real deal in terms of alternative soul, or whatever you call her style. I remember falling in love after seeing the video for "A Long Walk," and she's incredible in Dave Chapelle's Block Party movie (a cool movie otherwise - Chappelle has great taste in music!).



Tooz said:


> I want to see that so badly I was considering buying HBO membership. How much does HBO add to your cable bill a month, usually?



It adds about $20 to my bill I think, part of a package that gives me 7 HBO channels and I think a bunch of Starz channels as well. I figure if you watch 4 things a month, it's justified and that's how it's been, more or less. Still, if things are tight or you're into Netflix or don't watch much TV, I'd just wait for the DVDs. Or, better, find a friend with HBO and bring a bottle of wine for a sunday night party.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 1, 2009)

I caught it in bits the last few nights, and plan on watching again. It's fun and easy on the eyes. Especially loved the randy Lothario at the disco who only has eyes for Precious once he notices her--the acting was hilarious.


----------



## jay kratos (Apr 1, 2009)

I check it out and it was good. I love me some jill scott!:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw commercials for it while at the hotel over the weekend. I don't have HBO but it almost makes me want it. (even though we're contemplating ridding ourselves of cable all together.)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 6, 2009)

Love it. Looooooove it. I Tivo'd it last week and it took me a few days to get to it, since it was a two hour pilot. However, it was well worth the wait. I've added a season pass for it so now I won't miss an episode. In some ways it's like the books but in a lot of ways it's a lot.... deeper, I think.


----------



## altered states (Apr 6, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Love it. Looooooove it. I Tivo'd it last week and it took me a few days to get to it, since it was a two hour pilot. However, it was well worth the wait. I've added a season pass for it so now I won't miss an episode. In some ways it's like the books but in a lot of ways it's a lot.... deeper, I think.



Last night held up I thought, even though the addition of a cute little kid is usually shark-jump time for most series. And I agree about the books. As I mentioned, I'm not a fan of them, as to me they felt fake and somewhat patronizing. Yet the show, mannered and idealized as it is, feels very real.

In Treatment then went on to totally kill my buzz, but I guess that's another thread.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 8, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Last night held up I thought, even though the addition of a cute little kid is usually shark-jump time for most series. And I agree about the books. As I mentioned, I'm not a fan of them, as to me they felt fake and somewhat patronizing. Yet the show, mannered and idealized as it is, feels very real.
> 
> In Treatment then went on to totally kill my buzz, but I guess that's another thread.



Oooooh, In Treatment. Yeah I just started watching that show. It's very engaging, isn't it? But definitely not an "happy peppy cheerful" type of show.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 8, 2009)

I mean... I swear I want to like_ In Treatment _and in a weird way I find it keeps me watching. But it's just so fecking heavy. And I don't find all of the patients equally interesting. I have to say that this season feels like it's off to a shaky start. I'm not liking the April character and the lawsuit/lawyer thing feels neither here nor there. Haven't watched any of the other segments.

What's compelling is Gabriel Byrne. Why is he so watchable?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 9, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I mean... I swear I want to like_ In Treatment _and in a weird way I find it keeps me watching. But it's just so fecking heavy. And I don't find all of the patients equally interesting. I have to say that this season feels like it's off to a shaky start. I'm not liking the April character and the lawsuit/lawyer thing feels neither here nor there. Haven't watched any of the other segments.
> 
> What's compelling is Gabriel Byrne. Why is he so watchable?



Yeah it's very heavy, isn't it? I confess I just started watching it, having only seen a couple of episodes from last season (the break up or whatever that was with Laura, the girl confronting her dad -- Hubba Hubba, Peter Horton and his visit with his therapist, Dianne Wiest, who I freakin' adore). I really like it but it's not "fun" or "light" at all, and can get pretty overwhelming; I find myself thinking about the characters long after the show is over. So we start with Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert, and then watch one episode at a time 'cause otherwise it's too too much. As a therapist wannabe (and as a patient from time to time), it's fun for me to watch him figure people out and pick and choose what things that patients say that's significant. 

And as for what's compelling about Gabriel Byrne?? He's hawt!  He's so vulnerable and smart and gorgeous and has that accent and .... *swoon*


----------



## altered states (Apr 9, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oooooh, In Treatment. Yeah I just started watching that show. It's very engaging, isn't it? But definitely not an "happy peppy cheerful" type of show.



Yeah, well-acted, well-written, but I just don't need that shit right now. I turned it off after 15 minutes. Funny that I only want to bum out with my "entertainment" when things are peachy!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 9, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> What's compelling is Gabriel Byrne. Why is he so watchable?



That face is so expressive. Does not hurt that I want to get on his couch and start removing pieces of clothing, as I unload all the worries in my head.
--

I liked the first episode of No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency. The second episode had me ' wandering ' a bit. I think they had too much going on in that one hour. Jill Scott is adorable, but I can already see how her delivery could get old. I want the show to do well. I hope they can tighten things up.


----------



## altered states (Apr 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Jill Scott is adorable, but I can already see how her delivery could get old. I want the show to do well. I hope they can tighten things up.



Annoying as it may become, her accent and phrasing is dead-on. I live in a nabe with lots of African immigrants and that's how they talk. I love it - really formal but friendly and benign (rather than the passive-aggressive formality you get when, say, a cop or teacher talks to you). When they do freak out though, it's epic.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 10, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Annoying as it may become, her accent and phrasing is dead-on. I live in a nabe with lots of African immigrants and that's how they talk. I love it - really formal but friendly and benign (rather than the passive-aggressive formality you get when, say, a cop or teacher talks to you). When they do freak out though, it's epic.



Not talking about her accent...talking about her acting abilities.


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

The books are GREAT so I really didn't expect much from the series (although when HBO does it, they do it right)....LOVE IT!!!! The pilot was too cute and we are 1/2 way through the first episode. I hope they can keep it up.


----------



## diggers1917 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've caught the last few episodes on the BBC, pretty enjoyable all round (though I'm not sure I've been convinced to try the books yet).


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 14, 2009)

I love this show. I have it set to DVR.
=)


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 20, 2009)

You know, I really wanted to *love* this show, and I think Jill Scott is fabulous, but everytime I watch it I fall asleep half way through! I enjoy it. It's quirky. But for me, not fantastic.


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 20, 2009)

Been wanting to watch keep forgetting and finally saw only the last 15mins lat weekend. Think i'll wait till it comes out on DVD.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 21, 2009)

CharDonnay said:


> Been wanting to watch keep forgetting and finally saw only the last 15mins lat weekend. Think i'll wait till it comes out on DVD.



The reruns are on all the time.
=D


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Apr 25, 2009)

I for one liked the books and the show, though I admit, I think the show is even better.

Although her size is mentioned in the book and the show sometimes (with both positive and negative comments), I really like that the Mma Ramotswe is shown as an intelligent, admired, attractive, likeable woman... who happens to be fat.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the show and Jill Scott is amazing. :happy:


----------



## Bananaspills (Jul 24, 2011)

I just found out about this and watched it (I know... been hiding undera rock) and was rushing here to wax lyrical about it! :bow: Good thing I thought to do a search first *LOL* I just loved it (but I love calmer, feel-good films rather than actiony ones) and the lead character, Precious, was just amazing... I just felt inspired just watching her! Her style, her looks, the way she moved... just fantastic.


----------



## miafantastic (Jul 30, 2011)

Love this series. Was so charming. Watched the whole thing on DVD in a few weekends.


----------

